

PyPy - Call for donations for Software Transactional Memory - pieceofpeace
http://morepypy.blogspot.in/2012/03/call-for-donations-for-software.html

======
ChrisOstler
This just quotes a subset of the original: <http://pypy.org/tmdonate.html>

